# Prey model raw shirts?



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

So, I'm always wearing doggy apparel...I wear dog shirts to class, dog shirts to trials, dog shirts to the store because I'm always doing something that has to do with dogs. -sigh- 'tis the life of a dedicated dog trainer (and I love it) But, now that I know of this awesome pawsome way of feeding, "Prey Model Raw", I was thinking it would be pretty awesome to have a PMR shirt - and I would totally wear it, to class, to the store, to trials.  

I'm sure it would spark discussion, because people are always so nosy at trials.  And I like talking about anything dog so it would not be against my nature to engage in a discussion...

So, I saw that Natalie and Jon had PMR magnets...is there a possibility of shirts coming out anytime soon? :O


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

We've been talking to a friend of ours on facebook who does screen printing. The problem is, the shirts would be pricey unless we got a huge bulk order...which is a huge investment on our part with no guarantee of selling them. Which is what we did with magnets, we have hundreds left to sell! So buy a magnet LOL


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Natalie have you looked into some of the cheaper printing companies like 4Imprint or the like? We've used 4Imprint for our business before to get promotional items made and I know sometimes they will let you order a lower quantity. I found these t-shirts just as an example and they do have lower quantities:

Hanes Tagless 6.0 oz. T-Shirt - Screen - Colors (Item No. 6729-S-C) from only $4.39 ready to be imprinted by 4imprint Promotional Products

But, I'd definitely support and order a couple because I'm like CavePaws and I can never have enough dog/dog related apparel to wear to our events! Great idea!!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

I'd get a couple T shirts too!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Hmmm...so they would print whatever we'd want on there for the prices listed?


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

There is probably a set up fee, but I don't think its too bad. You could just bump up the price of the shirts a bit to cover that fee. 

And they will print any artwork you have if you can send it to them by email.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Cool, I will run it by my friend....maybe Jon will speak up about it too.

*Just a word of caution, we will not be allowed to promote tshirts here at all. We got in trouble for promoting the magnets here, RFD said we were spamming the forum and not to do it again :frown:

So we can talk about it up until the point when we actually get the shirts though.


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

DaneMama said:


> Cool, I will run it by my friend....maybe Jon will speak up about it too.
> 
> *Just a word of caution, we will not be allowed to promote tshirts here at all. We got in trouble for promoting the magnets here, RFD said we were spamming the forum and not to do it again :frown:
> 
> So we can talk about it up until the point when we actually get the shirts though.


Oh bummer. 

You can message me on Facebook Natalie if you do end up getting them, I'd order a couple.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

What would you guys want as a design? Just like the magnets?


----------



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

I might be able for a friend to do a design.. she does GREAT art work. I can work on a couple sketches myself. I would love a cartoon simple style of a dog and cat munching on some leg bones or something. I will get back to you guys.


----------



## CharlotteAnn (Feb 23, 2011)

Hey, I know I'm new here, but have you looked into going through Cafe Press? All you have to do is upload your design and customers order through Cafe Press. They handle printing/shipping/etc. That way you don't have to invest any money and people can still get t-shirts at a reasonable price.


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

DaneMama said:


> What would you guys want as a design? Just like the magnets?





pandaparade said:


> I might be able for a friend to do a design.. she does GREAT art work. I can work on a couple sketches myself. I would love a cartoon simple style of a dog and cat munching on some leg bones or something. I will get back to you guys.


I think if we could come up with some artwork that sort of "shows" PMR without it being too graphic that would be kind of cool. Or even if we just used the same artwork that you used for the magnets in black on different colored shirts, that'd be neat.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm excited. ^_^ I would definitely send some money in beforehand to go towards the shirts being printed because I understand completely that it's a big investment...I'm excited, I love doggy shirts and stuff, and I'm always at dog events so the more we could get it out there that people are successful with PMR the better...Plus if you had your web link or website name, Natalie and Jon, then you might just get more hits to the page.


----------



## bumblegoat (May 12, 2010)

Maybe anyone who likes to draw could try to whip out a design? Would be awesome if we could get a bunch of different ones. I am currently working on something, but I can't promise anything... So don't get your hopes up!:tongue:


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

CharlotteAnn said:


> Hey, I know I'm new here, but have you looked into going through Cafe Press? All you have to do is upload your design and customers order through Cafe Press. They handle printing/shipping/etc. That way you don't have to invest any money and people can still get t-shirts at a reasonable price.


I'm not a fan of the quality of their shirts (at least not a couple of years ago). Zazzle.com is an option. I'm just catching up on this thread so I'll have to see what I can find over the weekend.

I'd like to keep it simple for now design wise. The same logo as the magnets on the back of a shirt, not sure what on the front though... Will give it some thought


----------



## RaisingWolves (Mar 19, 2011)

I bought the magnets a few days ago, I would LOVE the t-shirt!


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

DaneMama said:


> We've been talking to a friend of ours on facebook who does screen printing. The problem is, the shirts would be pricey unless we got a huge bulk order...which is a huge investment on our part with no guarantee of selling them. Which is what we did with magnets, we have hundreds left to sell! So buy a magnet LOL


I just ordered mine! I can't wait to get it!! And yes, I would also buy a shirt if they ever are available.


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm purrty good at drawing dogs (cats, not so much), but I can't promise anything hahah.
Maybe some random un-refined/finished sketches...


----------



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

I know this is bad but I didn't have a tablet to start drawing on so this was all done on "paint" with a mouse... ugh! Oh well, I wanted to post it even though I just saw they are looking for just the simple design.


----------



## bumblegoat (May 12, 2010)

Okay, here is mine then... I actually did create some shirt designs on the sites mentioned before, but I didn't put PMR, I just made a design I liked. Not sure if I can link to them here (probably considered advertising?) but they are fairly easy to find.










I went for something simple, and used a very easy lineart technique and I did add some simple shading. I decided to remove it from some of the designs I made, because I just can't get simple shading to look good! More complex shading wouldn't really go well with this picture...


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Keep them coming guys! I wish I was that artistic! LOL


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

LOL. me too, I've always been good at drawing horses...but when it comes to canines, I'm so crappy! D:!


----------



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

Bumblegoat, oh my gosh can you make me an aussie one.. I would sooooo get a shirt like that!!!


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

The problem with doing designs like this is that most of us have a certain breed we prefer.

These drawings look great but I'd never buy one because my breed of choice is Danes :wink:

Thats the main reason I think the design needs to stay simple & universal... Like the paw print or a bone

Now if someone is willing to do breed specific sketches we can get them printed individually at Zazzle.com


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Lol, well I have no breed of choice...I can see how other people might want their specific breed on a shirt...

okay okay, so if I had to pick any breed I would pick a pariah dog, like a canaan dog... But that's just me and my love for the basic "feral" dog design.  I guess I do have a "breed of choice" LOL.


----------



## Loki Love (Jan 30, 2011)

jdatwood said:


> The problem with doing designs like this is that most of us have a certain breed we prefer.
> 
> These drawings look great but I'd never buy one because my breed of choice is Danes :wink:
> 
> ...


I'd totally be all over a Dane specific shirt as well


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

jdatwood said:


> The problem with doing designs like this is that most of us have a certain breed we prefer.
> 
> These drawings look great but I'd never buy one because my breed of choice is Danes :wink:
> 
> ...


Thats true.....so if that is something we can do my suggestions (that I'd like) are Lab & GSP, of course!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

jdatwood said:


> The problem with doing designs like this is that most of us have a certain breed we prefer.
> 
> These drawings look great but I'd never buy one because my breed of choice is Danes :wink:
> 
> ...


I agree that a lot of people like breed specific but a generic mixed breed kind of dog would probably be better. I would like a breed specific t-shirt someday but I have yet to find a decent picture of a Chow Chow or a Lhasa on a shirt. And my 2 boys now are mixes and don't look exactly like their purebred breeds so they wouldn't be covered by a breed shirt anyway. 

Has anyone ever had trouble with their magnets being swiped from their car? I haven't ordered one yet because I have had that happen to me in the past with other car magnets. Not sure if a PMR magnet would interest that many people enough to be stolen though.


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

chowder said:


> I agree that a lot of people like breed specific but a generic mixed breed kind of dog would probably be better. I would like a breed specific t-shirt someday but I have yet to find a decent picture of a Chow Chow or a Lhasa on a shirt. And my 2 boys now are mixes and don't look exactly like their purebred breeds so they wouldn't be covered by a breed shirt anyway.
> 
> Has anyone ever had trouble with their magnets being swiped from their car? I haven't ordered one yet because I have had that happen to me in the past with other car magnets. Not sure if a PMR magnet would interest that many people enough to be stolen though.


I would be concerned about them going through the car wash....I've seen so many magnets in our local carwash. I still want to order one, maybe I'll just have to remember to take it off before I wash the beast!


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

The car wash is the only place I'd worry...


----------



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

I got someone to make me a design for a shirt, just wanted to show you aussie fans lol


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

I love all the designs so far! So cute. 

I too would love a breed specific T-shirt....but doubt there would be many orders for a Black Russian Terrier! I think it would be great to do a "generic" dog or just keep the paw. I would buy either!


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Should be able to have the paw shirts ready for order in a week or two. As for breed specific designs... looking for a designer that's willing to take on the job.

Thoughts on how you'd like it to look? Similar to what's been done already?


----------



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

I talked with my friend who did it for me and she said she is willing to take on design specific breeds. If anyone is interested in the same specific breed, perhaps you guys could split the costs of the art work done. I believe it will be roughly around 30-50 dollars since she is professional though and I am not sure if anyone will want to pay for that but like I said, if like five people wanted a german shepherd t shirt, it would be split like five ways you know?


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

pandaparade said:


> I talked with my friend who did it for me and she said she is willing to take on design specific breeds.


You should put her in touch with me :wink:


----------



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

Sure will, can you pm me your email or number?


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

pandaparade said:


> Sure will, can you pm me your email or number?


No need for PM  jdatwood AT gmail.com


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Pandaparade, I would actually pay her for a design that looks like Indi with her curly tail...It's not breed specific, because Indi is a mix so I doubt anyone else would want an Indi shirt, but I'm all for the paw shirt too...And that Aussie one is so cute!


----------



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

alright Cavepaws, I will ask her for sure. I would need your email as well


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

it's [email protected]
:]


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

pandaparade said:


> I talked with my friend who did it for me and she said she is willing to take on design specific breeds. If anyone is interested in the same specific breed, perhaps you guys could split the costs of the art work done. I believe it will be roughly around 30-50 dollars since she is professional though and I am not sure if anyone will want to pay for that but like I said, if like five people wanted a german shepherd t shirt, it would be split like five ways you know?


I'd be interested in a lab and/or GSP breed specific shirt. If you want to give her my email address its: 

kjbrickle @ gmail. com 

Thanks!!


----------



## hcdoxies (Sep 22, 2010)

DaneMama said:


> We've been talking to a friend of ours on facebook who does screen printing. The problem is, the shirts would be pricey unless we got a huge bulk order...which is a huge investment on our part with no guarantee of selling them. Which is what we did with magnets, we have hundreds left to sell! So buy a magnet LOL


I havne't read the rest of this post, so I'm sure it's been mentioned, but www.inktastic.com has very inexpensive prices and no minimum order! I used them to make my baby/toddler t-shirts:


----------



## WonderPup (Mar 23, 2011)

hcdoxies said:


> I havne't read the rest of this post, so I'm sure it's been mentioned, but Custom T-Shirts and Apparel | Personalized Onesies | Personalized Baby Clothes has very inexpensive prices and no minimum order! I used them to make my baby/toddler t-shirts:


I had a bred by exibitor onesie made through them for my newborn to go to his first dog show. The quality was really good. I also had a t-shirt for me while I was pregnante that said Jr. handler on board" and the printing has held up really well and the shirt is good quality.


----------



## hcdoxies (Sep 22, 2010)

WonderPup said:


> I had a bred by exibitor onesie made through them for my newborn to go to his first dog show. The quality was really good. I also had a t-shirt for me while I was pregnante that said Jr. handler on board" and the printing has held up really well and the shirt is good quality.


"Bred by exhibitor" -- hahahaha! Oh that is awesome!!! My son has the "A boy and his dog" shirt and it has been washed at least 20 times and hasn't faded at all - VERY nice quality!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I'd be interested in a natural-eared Doberman one! I know we have a couple other natural-eared Dobe owners on this site, right?


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

I think from me it would need to be a non breed specific top. After all we what to promote raw feeding to all dogie owners not just our own breed.

Although it would be fun for me to have a picture of a rotti eating a lamb or rabbit, but I get enough hassle from people thinking my dog will eat them, their children, their pet, etc...................

Having said that I would love one of a pom eating its way out of a sheep carcass


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

eternalstudent said:


> Although it would be fun for me to have a picture of a rotti eating a lamb or rabbit, but I get enough hassle from people thinking my dog will eat them, their children, their pet, etc...................


I know how that is!! I don't know how many people have told me that 'Chow's turn on their owners', and 'You can never have cats if you have a Chow'! We've raise all our Chows with cats and have never had one eat a cat yet!! 

Of course, now that I take a Chow and a Rotti mix on walks together down the road, I rarely have strangers approach me!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah eternalstudent is right, it would probably be easier to go with a non breed-specific shirt design first.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

I love my pitties, but I'd wear one of these shirts regardless of the breed on it. Same with the Rotts and Chows, everyone already thinks my breed wants to kill anything that moves! Definitely wouldn't be opposed to a pit bull type dog design if anybody else was interested in splitting the cost, though!


----------



## WonderPup (Mar 23, 2011)

hcdoxies said:


> "Bred by exhibitor" -- hahahaha! Oh that is awesome!!! My son has the "A boy and his dog" shirt and it has been washed at least 20 times and hasn't faded at all - VERY nice quality!


yup. it was purple and gold to boot  He was four weeks old (and the onesie was HUGE on him) This year's shirt for the show said best in show and my son (who just had his first birthday) went in the ring to help present the toy group trophy  adorable. 

I would LOVE to a raw shirt as well. I kind of really like the first design that was posted in this thread, it was sort of golden like I guess but still I like it. Breed specific shirts would be AWESOME for lady. I want a poodle eating a duck....  Wait, maybe not. We have a pet duck and I'm not sure I want my spoo's to get any ideas  LoL


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Ok, here's what I'm thinking will work best...

In the original magnet/sticker thread Richelle had suggested a great saying for a sticker which I've always liked. So I'm thinking we should come up with a handful of catchy sayings for the front of the Shirt (like below) and then the back of the shirt would be the PMR "Feed RAW" Paw.

I can create them all at Zazzle and make them available for purchase in all sorts of shapes & sizes (that way there's no out of pocket expense for Tshirt stock). There's over 50 shirt styles you can customize the design to :wink:

Here's a quick mockup...



















Thoughts???


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Yeeeeaaaaahhhh!!! You used my catchphrase!!! Love it!


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Ania's Mommy said:


> Yeeeeaaaaahhhh!!! You used my catchphrase!!! Love it!


:biggrin: You'll have a shirt coming as soon as the design is finalized :wink: What do you think of the font? Should it be simpler? I couldn't find a doggie font to use


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Hmmm... What exactly is a doggy font? I picture the letters being dogs. You know, cheerleader style? Hahahaha!

I like the font you have, actually. I wonder if the word "RAW" should be a different color. Maybe red like meat? Would adding another color increase the cost?

You are pretty awesome, Jon. So crafty!


----------



## MissusMac (Jan 6, 2011)

I like it. I like the simplicity, because I often don't pay attention to shirts that are too "busy". I couldn't wear the one with that saying pictured around my in-laws, though. They are prudes like that.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Ania's Mommy said:


> Hmmm... What exactly is a doggy font? I picture the letters being dogs. You know, cheerleader style? Hahahaha!
> 
> I like the font you have, actually. I wonder if the word "RAW" should be a different color. Maybe red like meat? Would adding another color increase the cost?
> 
> You are pretty awesome, Jon. So crafty!


LOL, I don't know... just thought there might be one :tongue:

I'll do another with RAW in a different color.




MissusMac said:


> I like it. I like the simplicity, because I often don't pay attention to shirts that are too "busy". I couldn't wear the one with that saying pictured around my in-laws, though. They are prudes like that.


What's another good saying we could create then :wink:


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

I love it! And, I love the saying! I'd get one for me, one for my husband....and then if they come small enough one for each of my kids!

Here are some other sayings I thought of:

"Feeding the way MOTHER NATURE intended!"
"RAW - Mother Nature doesn't get it wrong"
"A RAW fed dog is a happy dog"
"RAW: It's what's for dinner"


----------



## MissusMac (Jan 6, 2011)

I don't know, I can't brainstorm right now but I was playing with the words natural, domestic wolf, etc. 

"You live with a domestic wolf. Feed it like one."

I don't know, I'm at work but I'll think on it.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

MissusMac said:


> I don't know, I can't brainstorm right now but I was playing with the words natural, domestic wolf, etc.
> 
> "You live with a domestic wolf. Feed it like one."
> 
> I don't know, I'm at work but I'll think on it.


No worries :wink: We'll all come up with some great ideas I'm sure


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

A few more...

"My dog is RAW fed"
"My carnivore eats RAW"
"Here's a paw for RAW"


----------



## MissusMac (Jan 6, 2011)

luvMyBRT said:


> "Feeding the way MOTHER NATURE intended!"
> "A RAW fed dog is a happy dog"


Those are all good, but I like these two the best. Cute and they get the point across! Maybe "Feeding dogs the way MOTHER NATURE intended" so people get we're talking about dogs if they don't see the paw print on the back.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Here's a few more just for fun :wink:


----------



## MissusMac (Jan 6, 2011)

Love those... the last one made me LOL!


----------



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

I really like the "feeding dogs the way mother nature intended" shirts.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh...I like them!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Okay so it seems like this thread took off today :lol: I was busy the last nearly 10 hours working on this, you guys were looking for something that wasn't "breed specific" so i set out on a mission to try to deliver, there may be a few things that can be tweeked you can let me know it was my first time working with Illustrator which was horribly frustrating  hope you like it!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

So dang cute!!!


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

I can't see it  the colors are all screwed up. It's all black with some blue highlights  wahhhh! I wanna see it!


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Tobi, all I can see is a blue tongue or t-bone??


----------



## WonderPup (Mar 23, 2011)

Love all the shirts  I think I might have to have a doom nugget one !  I also like the one that raw style saying and the new drawing of the dog. Though maybe it should be a different cut of meat so it doesn't look so much like a giant tongue?

ETA; I would probably buy one of these shirts but I did a keyword search on raw fed dogs merchandise and landed on cafe' press and there is tons out there already. I know somebody mentioned they didn't like the quality and I wouldn't know how good or bad it is since I've never ordered anything form there. Just thought some would like to browse while they are waiting to be able to buy something from the people here. Maybe it's kind of sad but window shopping like that is sort of entertainment for me.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Umm, iono why it may be messing up, try this link it will just link it to my photobucket 

http://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh142/trqfreak350/Tobi/RFDog.jpg

I could change the cut of meat, it might take me a little bit but i thought a T-bone was pretty universal, though i probably could make it a little more T-bonish :lol:
I'll do some playing around with a drumstick or something as well.

Edit: let me know if you still can't see the image i can try exporting it in a different format.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Still can't see...


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

I can see it fine. It's pretty darn cute!

Here, let me try: 


















Whoa! That's weird! The "attached" image comes out all weird, while the "linked" image is normal!


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Won't matter Richelle... It's still the same image :wink: still can't see it


----------



## WonderPup (Mar 23, 2011)

I can see it fine, and have been able to see see it since you first posted it.  It's cute BTW


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Ya i noticed that i wonder what the problem with the image could be... you guys think there is any place i could upload it to that would make sure it was visable to everybody?


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

You can email me the raw image and I can try to sort it out. It's not the photo hosting site...


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

WonderPup said:


> I can see it fine, and have been able to see see it since you first posted it.  It's cute BTW


Here ya go, lost the T-Bone for a drumstick :smile:












> You can email me the raw image and I can try to sort it out. It's not the photo hosting site...


Sure thing, i'll try to send the raw image from illustrator


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Still cant see it  (on my iPad...)

BUT, I CAN see it on my Win 7 PC using Chrome

Try this....


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Oh yeah the drumstick is much better! I like the one that says "My carnivores are fed RAW" but the Doom Nuggets shirt made me LOL! I found this one on Cafe Press and it cracked me up too Dog tee Dog T-Shirt - CafePress


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

rannmiller said:


> Oh yeah the drumstick is much better! I like the one that says "My carnivores are fed RAW" but the Doom Nuggets shirt made me LOL! I found this one on Cafe Press and it cracked me up too Dog tee Dog T-Shirt - CafePress


:lol: nice find on those... i might order this for Tobi... hehe


----------



## Loki Love (Jan 30, 2011)

rannmiller said:


> I found this one on Cafe Press and it cracked me up too Dog tee Dog T-Shirt - CafePress


I love that! Sadly, it doesn't come in Dane size... argh!


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Loving all the ideas, guys!! 

Whatever we decide to go with I'm for sure getting a couple!


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Shirts are finally here! 

Prey Model Raw Tshirts!

The best part is you can customize them as much as you'd like!

Costs ended up being a little higher than I wanted but the shirt quality is higher (they do have a "basic tshirt" you can order for a little cheaper.

There's a bunch of shirt types & colors you can choose.

Want a specific design done? Let me know :biggrin:

First person to take a photo of them wearing a PMR shirt out in town will get a 2nd shirt of their choice free :biggrin:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

DaneMama said:


> What would you guys want as a design? Just like the magnets?


i would want the magnet design on the front and the url on the back.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

magicre said:


> i would want the magnet design on the front and the url on the back.


This what you're lookin for? :wink:
http://www.zazzle.com/pmr_logo_tshirt-235358988098659382


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

jdatwood said:


> This what you're lookin for? :wink:
> PMR Logo Tshirts from Zazzle.com


Oh! I think I like that one too!

ETA: Now I can't decide!


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

The shirts look great!! 

I'll have to browse tonight and see which one I should order! 

Thank you!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

jdatwood said:


> This what you're lookin for? :wink:
> PMR Logo Tshirts from Zazzle.com


that's the design. i need two men's tee shirts, black size 2 x : )


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

magicre said:


> that's the design. i need two men's tee shirts, black size 2 x : )


You can customize the type, size, etc in the right column


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

I also ordered a magnet and will order Tshirts, love some of the pic on them!


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

:sad: :frown: I didn't see mine. :sad: :frown:


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Ania's Mommy said:


> :sad: :frown: I didn't see mine. :sad: :frown:


I created it... Wonder if you don't see it cause I gave it a PG-13 rating?


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Hmmm.. where do I go to see the dirty stuff? I'm on your "page", but I can't see any more than 7 products... It doesn't say anything about signing in to the "adult content".


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Try refreshing the page. I made it G rated :wink:


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

weird i don't see anything more than 7 either


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Hold down Control on your keyboard and hit F5 a couple of times to force a clean load of the page. You are probably seeing a cached version which doesn't include all of the designs that are now public.

Here's what you should see...


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Awesome designs, Jon! I love them and really want a few!!


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

CavePaws said:


> Awesome designs, Jon! I love them and really want a few!!


Thanks! I've had fun creating these for you guys & gals. 

Thanks to Tobi we're gonna have a couple more designs :wink:


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Ordered!!! I can't wait for it to come in!!!

If you enter TSHIRTSALE12 you can get 12% off.

Thanks for all your hard work Jon!!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

jdatwood said:


> Thanks! I've had fun creating these for you guys & gals.
> 
> Thanks to Tobi we're gonna have a couple more designs :wink:


When are the new designs gonna be ready? I think I'll have to wait to see them before I place my order......so many to choose from!


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

They could be ready in the next hour or so... :wink:


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

jdatwood said:


> They could be ready in the next hour or so... :wink:


That soon? Awesome!! :biggrin:


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Should we add text to this one or leave it as is?
Chicken Leg T-shirts from Zazzle.com


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

jdatwood said:


> Should we add text to this one or leave it as is?
> Chicken Leg T-shirts from Zazzle.com


have you thought about the feed raw paw logo on the back? not sure about something on the front would it make it too busy?


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

The Feed Raw is on the back?


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

jdatwood said:


> The Feed Raw is on the back?


Sorry ya, i just reloaded the page and it loaded correctly, it was a red x for me for the back part i didn't see lol very nice... its weird seeing that on a shirt lol


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

:biggrin:

I can make you famous LOL

Wanna try your hand at a natural eared Great Dane? Natty and I would pay you


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

What about a Siberian Husky?! XD


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

I have to have a shirt!! Anyone know how long shipping would take to Texas?


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Should take 2-12 days depending on what shipping you choose


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

:O I am going to a big dog festival here in Austin on Saturday! It would be perfect!


----------



## RaisingWolves (Mar 19, 2011)

I ordered this morning!:thumb:


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Just placed my order!! :whoo:


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

I can't decide!! 

Maybe I should just order one of each...:heh:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

jdatwood said:


> This what you're lookin for? :wink:
> PMR Logo Tshirts from Zazzle.com


yes, sir. except i need one in 2x - guy tee shirt - orange would be awesome.

could you create one for little ole me? : )

and i would want the logo on both sides.

i will be glad to order today....right after my doctor appointment....and i very much appreciate the help.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

jdatwood said:


> :biggrin:
> 
> I can make you famous LOL
> 
> Wanna try your hand at a natural eared Great Dane? Natty and I would pay you





xxshaelxx said:


> What about a Siberian Husky?! XD


I can try my hand at some, lol no guarantees, I can look at some pictures and see what i can come up with :smile:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Tobi said:


> I can try my hand at some, lol no guarantees, I can look at some pictures and see what i can come up with :smile:


If you do come up with a Dane on it...make sure it has natural ears and NOT cropped ears. Pretty please :wink: :biggrin: :thumb:


----------



## MissusMac (Jan 6, 2011)

Tobi said:


> I can try my hand at some, lol no guarantees, I can look at some pictures and see what i can come up with :smile:


ooo I second the husky!


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Boo ya!!









LOOOOOVVVEEEE my new shirt!!


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

w00t! Go Richelle!!

What's your next shirt pick so I can send it over to ya :wink:


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

jdatwood said:


> w00t! Go Richelle!!
> 
> What's your next shirt pick so I can send it over to ya :wink:


Hmmm... That's going to take some thinking over... There's so many great options!!!

Sorry I didn't get a good shot of all the words. I think my divalicious behavior was starting to annoy my co-workers, so I had to put a stop to the photo shoot before I got a really good one.:humble::drama:


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Ania's Mommy said:


> Hmmm... That's going to take some thinking over... There's so many great options!!!
> 
> Sorry I didn't get a good shot of all the words. I think my *divalicious *behavior was starting to annoy my co-workers, so I had to put a stop to the photo shoot before I got a really good one.:humble::drama:



:laugh: I love that! Divalicious!!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

richelle, what does it say?

my doggy does it what? LOL


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

magicre said:


> richelle, what does it say?
> 
> My doggy does it what? Lol


*raw style!!!!!*


----------



## MissusMac (Jan 6, 2011)

"raw style"
her big bewbs cast too much of a shadow


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Don't worry Richelle I'd have that same problem. :laugh:


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I sure wish I had that problem. Unfortunately, I was behind the door when the boobie genes were handed out.....


----------

